# Prayers for Santa fe Archery



## XLR_8 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just seen the news we lost David the owner of Santa fe as archery and good friend to a tragic plane wreck this afternoon in Brazoria county. Please say a prayer for his family.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. My thoughts and Prayers are with the family. David was a always a super nice guy and very helpful as well. He will be missed


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes he will be missed by many what a tragedy


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Great guy, great family. So sorry to hear!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

**** , very sad ... Great guy and ran what I consider to be the best archery shop in the area. Hell of a loss......


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

David sold me my first bow. Very nice man, prayers for all involved.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to his family. He was a good man and a huge help when I was getting into bow hunting. He will be missed.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for the family and friends who knew him. Always heard good things.


----------



## JTTMI (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow. Sorry to hear that. Great guy. Prayers sent for family.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Prayers go out to his family. He went through a lot and was a hell of a friend/father/hunter. He always made time to help me out when I started bowhunting. He will be missed.

Here's an article from the newspaper if you did not hear.

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/b...in-plane-crash-6385034.php?cmpid=email-mobile


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

God Bless family and friends... What a loss to the Archery World.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for family.


----------

